# Montar Radio CD de coche en Casa



## FranXP (May 1, 2006)

Hola amigos

Os cuento un poco el tema, resulta que mi hermano ha cambiado de coche y me he regalado el equipo de musica que tenia montado y como yo ya tengo montado uno bueno en mi coche se me habia ocurrido fabricar un pequeño mueble y montarlo todo para usarlo cuando me voy a la casa del pueblo que no tengo equipo de audio.

Pues despues de mirar y remirar ya tengo los materiales.

Aparte de los materiales del mueble tengo lo siguiente:

- RadioCD MP3 Blaupunkt Daytona MP53 4x50 W
- Dos altavoces 12 cm Pionner 100 w
- Dos altavoces 6x9 Alpine 125 w
- Interruptor
- 2 ventiladores 8 cm para ventilar el conjunto
- Cable oxigenado para conectar los altavoces, una regleta y conectores ISO

La duda se me presenta a la hora de alimentar el conjunto, dispongo de dos fuentes en casa, una AT de 250 W que me da 5A y una ATX tambien de 250 w que da 3 A (Tambien podria utilizar una de 300 W que da 10 A de un ordenador que no uso para nada)

Tambien supongo que nunca llegare a usar los 4x50w ya que no lo voy a poner nunca a tope.

Soportara la fuente el conjunto y me compensa mas comprar una fuente de 400w de pc con 15A de salida que por aqui sale por 20 Euros (18 $ USA).

Espero vuestros consejos.

Un Saludo


----------



## pepepuerto (May 1, 2006)

Hola Fran , en los cables  de alimentacion o en  la radio puede llevar un fusibe ,mira de cuantos amperes es, pero con la fuente de 10 Amp, que ademas no usas vas a tener suficiente potencia , para la radio ,suerte un saludo


----------

